# Archery Traditions Bamboo longhunter FS -----PRICE REDUCED AGAIN



## Frosty (Jul 26, 2009)

Bamboo longhunter purchased used from Dan Quillian's shop. The bow is #61 at 28 inches and it's just too much for me to shoot comfortably. So  I'm selling it to get another bow. I also have 11 cedar arrows (5 field points and six broadheads) that are crested and also came from Archery Traditions. $300.00 OBO for all of it. I prefer FTF around Athens but I'm willing to drive a little.


----------



## FVR (Jul 26, 2009)

Interested in any trades?

Frank


----------



## johnweaver (Jul 28, 2009)

Did you ever sell this bow?


----------



## Frosty (Jul 28, 2009)

pm's sent


----------



## Frosty (Jul 31, 2009)

Btt


----------



## Frosty (Aug 10, 2009)

Btt


----------

